# Maumee River Pike



## maumeeriverflies

Has anyone ever gone after pike in the Maumee? I know it's before the walleye run and that's about it. Any tips or times to go would be appreciated.


----------



## Sid.hoover

typically it would be as soon as the ice melts with a medium sized sucker or chub or a big jerk bait. Never caught one in the maumee though, guys in other post talked about catching them in the stretch near the zoo, I also think they are in the ottawa river near the campus area but thats all second hand information. If i was going to try id fish grand rapids dam area as soon as the ice is gone or try and find some thick log/brush piles along the zoo area/ Audubon island area. Im sure you would need a boat for the zoo area though, plus when all that ice melts id think the river will be flowing pretty good. Hopefully someone else is willing to give some better information i'm interested also.


----------



## Capt. Crude

You will have better luck looking for pike in the small creeks that flow into the Maumee. Ottawa river and Swan creek are good places to try, I usually only find hammer handle pike and they are never the species I am targeting.


----------



## fisherboy

Many years ago I caught numerous pike on suckers behind the gas station in GR using suckers for bait. It usuallly was when the WE started their run (in early March to mid-March). I gave up on it & fish for the WE instead.
It got too low there for quite a while but that should not be a problem this year when the floods begin.


----------



## maumeeriverflies

Thanks for the information!! Will try the tributaries soon!


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe

Try Marina downtown after ice out...we catch numerous pike there


----------



## LatinoHeat

I've always wondered about pike in Ohio myself. Personally, I have only fished for pike in metzgers marsh from a canoe (I kill em on top water poppers). I'd really appreciate more info on pike in/near the maumee. PM if u need too. I'd be more than happy to share any tips/info that may help you in return!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

You were pretty much a day late on this post, because the next day the river blew up, and you would have had a hard time getting anything in Grand Rapids after that. If you want to try it next year, the pike will come upriver under the ice, usually in February.They'll go up any ditch or trib they can find, or go up as far as they can, which is Grand Rapids if the water is low. If you want to try GR< go to blueBonnet, or BlueBell Park right past the gas station.Fish the short canal that comes out of the old lock there. You'll get 'em in the canal, right below it, and in the hole just below it. You can also get them at the dam, and across the river by the mill. There is a spot where the water goes under the mill that sometimes holds fish. It's a real hit or miss deal, but thats fishing. They'll run up the creeks to. You can get them at Highland Park, and upstream from there. Still might find some in the creeks. I wouldnt bother with the river. Its just below flood stage and bound to go up with the snow melt


----------



## DeathFromAbove

LatinoHeat said:


> I've always wondered about pike in Ohio myself. Personally, I have only fished for pike in metzgers marsh from a canoe (I kill em on top water poppers). I'd really appreciate more info on pike in/near the maumee. PM if u need too. I'd be more than happy to share any tips/info that may help you in return!


If you look up some of Hockey's old posts on this forum, he's given out alot of good pike fishing info, but we're talking late sping/summer fishing.If you ever want to go hunt 'em down, shoot me a PM. I'd be glad to go with you.


----------



## stex1220

I've caught a few in swan creek over the years.


----------



## ohiobuck

I saw two pike caught in grand rapids three years ago by two guys fishing for crappie in the month of May . Both fish were about 25" and they let both of them go . The river was up a few feet but the small creek behind the ice cream shop was moving slow . They were using 6 lb test and had a few more fish brake there line but never saw them . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

DeathFromAbove said:


> If you look up some of Hockey's old posts on this forum, he's given out alot of good pike fishing info, but we're talking late sping/summer fishing.If you ever want to go hunt 'em down, shoot me a PM. I'd be glad to go with you.


U can definitely expect a PM in the future. My schedule sucks until middle of May but if your down after that, maybe I can squeeze a day or 2 before that, I'd love to hunt for pike with you


----------



## DeathFromAbove

LatinoHeat said:


> U can definitely expect a PM in the future. My schedule sucks until middle of May but if your down after that, maybe I can squeeze a day or 2 before that, I'd love to hunt for pike with you


Allright. I love creek fishing.Ill keep an eye on the creeks and see what I can find out


----------



## LatinoHeat

DeathFromAbove said:


> Allright. I love creek fishing.Ill keep an eye on the creeks and see what I can find out


Sounds great. Thanks alot


----------



## rcrook02

Let us know how you do!


----------



## maumeeriverflies

Got a couple spots to check out thanks to a couple PM's. Thanks guys!


----------



## str8killin27

Me and the kid gonna head out try and get on some pike today ill check back in later


----------



## LatinoHeat

str8killin27 said:


> Me and the kid gonna head out try and get on some pike today ill check back in later


How'd ya guys do?


----------



## str8killin27

Not a bite water was really moving probably have to let the water get slowed down a little even in the little creek we were in


----------



## maumeeriverflies

A buddy and i are gonna go out this afternoon.... I'll be back with the goods hopefully lol


----------



## LatinoHeat

I usually hit up the raisin river in Monroe, but it is very high and fast right now. Haven't ever tried fishing creeks off of it. How do u think metzgers marsh will be in about a week with a small boat/canoe and trolling motor?


----------



## AvianHunter

LatinoHeat said:


> I usually hit up the raisin river in Monroe, but it is very high and fast right now. Haven't ever tried fishing creeks off of it. How do u think metzgers marsh will be in about a week with a small boat/canoe and trolling motor?


The weeds shouldn't be bad yet


----------



## LatinoHeat

AvianHunter said:


> The weeds shouldn't be bad yet


Lol. Those weeds do get rediculous! There are times where I'm casting in small opening and can only get 2 or 3 good pops before I gotta bring it in quick. Damn good fishing though...even in waders if you don't mind sinking in the soft bottom


----------



## maumeeriverflies

Hit up a secluded spot on Swan Creek near West Toledo and did surprisingly better than expected. Saw a couple 2' pike in the big flooded pools and spooked them, hooked one on a deer hair mouse near a tree in a pool (mind you i am a fly-fisherman) but he took it under the ice chunks and broke the 20lb. mono. Found another small, slow flowing tributary and hooked into another one with a hot pink and yellow streamer. Went right under a log jam and snapped my line once again. Hooked 2 but didn't land any, better than expected for sure though.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

LatinoHeat said:


> I usually hit up the raisin river in Monroe, but it is very high and fast right now. Haven't ever tried fishing creeks off of it. How do u think metzgers marsh will be in about a week with a small boat/canoe and trolling motor?


very Cold ! The weather forecast sucks


----------



## DeathFromAbove

maumeeriverflies said:


> Hit up a secluded spot on Swan Creek near East Toledo and did surprisingly better than expected. Saw a couple 2' pike in the big flooded pools and spooked them, hooked one on a deer hair mouse near a tree in a pool (mind you i am a fly-fisherman) but he took it under the ice chunks and broke the 20lb. mono. Found another small, slow flowing tributary and hooked into another one with a hot pink and yellow streamer. Went right under a log jam and snapped my line once again. Hooked 2 but didn't land any, better than expected for sure though.


Swan Creek is on the west side of the river .


----------



## str8killin27

I was thinking the same thing death


----------



## maumeeriverflies

DeathFromAbove said:


> Swan Creek is on the west side of the river .


LOL. I knew exactly what I was saying but said East lol. I meant West haha sorry. I corrected it.


----------



## str8killin27

Gonna hit it agin today water is look a little better ill report back


----------



## LatinoHeat

str8killin27 said:


> Gonna hit it agin today water is look a little better ill report back


Best of luck to ya. Hoping to see pics!


----------



## str8killin27

Did have one good hit today water at about 4-5" of clarity but I know they are in there just got to get them to hook up water speed still a little faster then I like but getting better


----------



## maumeeriverflies

Tried my spot on Swan Creek yesterday again now that the water is much lower and clarity is up. I did pretty good! Landed 3 and lost 3.


----------



## Sumsickfisher

Where is swan creek. Never heard of it?


----------



## mike1987

nice catches. are you using a bite leader of any kind? this makes me want to pick up the long rod again, and try to get the hang of casting


----------



## fisherboy

Sumsickfisher said:


> Where is swan creek. Never heard of it?


Runs from downtown on Maumee River to Swanton. Small creek but it has its spots.


----------



## maumeeriverflies

No special leaders... I'm not too familiar with pike, but I don't think there were any big enough to require one. But what do I know lol


----------

